# Why do companies change products so often and have trouble keeping up with demand?



## fuzzcar (Nov 18, 2012)

It seems like every time I look up a type of speaker its discountinued and a new version (that has yet to be extensively reviewed by DIYMA'ers) has replaced the old version. I dont understand why if you got a good speaker that everyone likes why you have to go and change it for.

Also I notice that a lot of speakers I look up and do find, they are out of stock.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Indeed, some products change just for the sake for changing. Why was it standard issue to have changeable button color on the 'better' headunits 5 years ago but nowadays you can only choose between 2 or 3 colors. Example, the Alpine 9887 I replaced my old 9851 (which was like 4 years older) got 5 color schemes but the older 9851 got like custom 500 colors or something. Did technology go backwards or something?


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL

I was just going to point out what Hanatsu basically implied...

Don't let them fool you. Just because they're a new model doesn't mean it's new technology.

Plus, as far as speakers, sometimes people have to aquire an ear for them. While they may sound different than the speakers they replaced, the initial change can be assumed as being "good" just because it's different. Over time the "new-ness" of the speakers wear off and the fact that they sound different because more evident that the "different" isn't good.

By the time someone gets around to posting a review it's too late. The old models are gone and the new ones are already being built.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

I think when they come out with new models it creates sort of a buzz, and maybe their sales increase for a period of time, after the buzz wears off the company wants that high again and comes out with another version.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

They need to change because market demands to.... 
Just imagine if Pioneer continue to produce DEX-P9+DEQ-P9 until now without introducing DEX-P99, will people still wants to buy Pioneer's premier products?
As for speakers, will we still buy a midbass that rated for 40W?


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

kyheng said:


> They need to change because market demands to....
> Just imagine if Pioneer continue to produce DEX-P9+DEQ-P9 until now without introducing DEX-P99, will people still wants to buy Pioneer's premier products?
> As for speakers, will we still buy a midbass that rated for 40W?


True kheng but look at the w7's, only a tag change since they came out. If its a good product they wont need to change it very often. The gimmicky products are always being changed.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, good design no need to be changed often...
Refining them will be good...
But HUs needs to be redesign often to cater market drive...
There's no right or wrong on this(from end consumer point of view) but for companies sticking to market drive is the only way....


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

If I had to guess - there is probably some bean counter that has a hawkeye on all the sales figures that come in each quarter and if there is a drop in sales that would amount to more than the cost of R&D to improve/redesign, they go that route.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm waiting for someone to come out with a 10-way coaxial. I bet it sells like crazy. I sold an old Crossfire vr302 (NICE amp in its day) to a local that couldn't stop talking about the Pioneer 5-ways going in the rear deck of his car. Kinda made me regret selling the amp to him but he seemed like a nice guy regardless.


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Regarding head units, most of what I see is iPod this, iPod that. Little emphasis on tuning features.

Sure, some mid-end Pioneer head units have "Sonic Center Control" which I was told mimics time alignment. But one has to spend significantly more to buy the cheapest Pioneer head unit with TRUE time alignment. 

Same goes for a built-in active crossover. The old Alpine 9887 had a very versatile example. You could go 4-way semi-active (active sub and midbass with midrange and tweeter on passives). Does any current (2012-model) Alpine head unit have this feature? 

Truth be told, I miss the days of the Alpine CDA-9815. Solid build, good sound and full tuning features (which Alpine affectionately calls "Bass Engine Pro"). For my previous 2-way active + sub system, it peformed admirably.

Knowing that manufacturers sell thousands of units a month, would it significantly add to their costs if manufacturers put full tuning features into their head units?


----------



## frncsrhwks (Jan 31, 2013)

I guess the company does such a thing because if they continued to sell such products which are already hit then the consumers would not be looking at the other models and that could be a business loss according to them.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

The same reason why car manufacturers have mid life face lifts on existing cars. There gets a point where demand for a product decreases and sales dip. Even minor changes add a little more life into an existing product and generally a sales spike results.

Like said before, really quality products don't get changed every year (think Pioneer 99rs/JL W7 etc) . These are products that have been around for years yet still sell extremely well at a premium price.


----------

